# No longer an apple guy....



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Apple hardware and software is pretty good. It's the Apple rules, and ways which pisses me off to no end.


Apple wants too much control over the product.... even after you buy it and own it.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

That Guy said:


> .....I do know iphones after ios 10 are unbreakable by the NSA... not sure as to where android stands...:


Nothing is "unbreakable". That's like saying the Titanic is "unsinkable". The question is not if, but when. Anyways, once you understand that, you don't feel so betrayed when it is broken. [emoji23]

I've had android since pre 1.1. Granted it was a bit more tech oriented at first and not the most user friendly, as a phone or worked. To call, text, period, it worked. Add anything else in those days and maybe your phone wouldn't work.[emoji23] That's all it was "sold as" back then. Anything else was experimentation. The biggest problem came when manufacturers added extra apps that never should have been there. When removed android itself was great. I only switched cause windows mobile was shut down, the first time. 

These days, they are almost a fully mature OS and platform. The big manufacturers learned and got much better with their apps. I use Lineage, so no OEM stuff on my phone. 



Cheers!


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Apple is good, especially software and "long-term" working without lags. 
But if you objectively talk about the 2018, now Apple can offer for user much less than it was 8 years ago. In addition, the cost of the devices is also significantly different.
When Google releases a new operating system, even more users will doubt the Apple.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

ive have a cheap asus tablet 2 years old and a brand new ipad 6th gen for kids school and i prefer the android tablet even though it is slower, ipad ios not user friendly at all , wish we could put android on the ipad!!
worst part of apple is you cant easily change the battery, cant put memory card, on my samsung phone and asus tablet it takes less than 1 min!


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

FYI: iTunes phones home. If you have a bootleg version of a song, iTunes will replace it with what they call the "standard version"? Have 3 or 4 back-ups.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Guap0_ said:


> FYI: iTunes phones home. If you have a bootleg version of a song, iTunes will replace it with what they call the "standard version"? Have 3 or 4 back-ups.


Yeah... this is exactly the kind of crap which makes me dislike Apple intensely.


----------

